# Biotop für Frösche Molche und sonstiges



## Mack 13 (27. Nov. 2011)

Hallo habe einen Teich aber wenig Flachwasser Zone da ich aber auch __ Frösche habe wollte ich ein kleines Biotop für Frösche __ Molche und sonstiges machen ca. 2qm Groß wollte es ein bis gen höher legen wie den Teich und per Schaltuhr eine zimmer Springbrunnen pumpe die 2 mal täglich Wasser nachfüllt (aus dem Teich da ich keine direkte Verbindung habe) der Rest läuft dann über einen ablauf wider zu rück 
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wo ich drauf achten muss (Pflanzen, Höllen, Untergrund usw.)
Wenn was unklar ist melden


----------



## StefanBO (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo,
das Thema sprengt sicherlich den Rahmen eines Forumsbeitrages. Bei näheren Angaben kann man eher auf einige spezielle Aspekte eingehen.

Zu den Amphibien: Hast du schon welche in deinem Garten oder auf Nachbargrundstücken entdeckt? *Welche Arten?*

Amphibien wandern (*je nach Art* mehr oder weniger), d.h. insbesondere, dass ein ausreichend großes Umfeld (ohne Straßenverkehr) für das ganze Jahr vorhanden sein muss. Das Wasser stellt meist nur einen geringen Teil des Lebensraums dar.

Wenn es dir (nur) um Laichgewässer geht: Auch da sind die Ansprüche (*je nach Art* unterschiedlich. Und insbesondere in (ja eher kleinen) Gartenteichen werden nicht alle auftauchenden Arten zur Reproduktion kommen. Grasfroschlaich und -Kaulquappen z.B. würden es vermutlich eher schwer gegen u.a. Molche und Libellenlarven haben (von Fischen ganz zu schweigen ).

Mal kurz als Beispiel, was als Antwort möglich wäre (beschränke mich dabei auf meine eigene Nachwuchserfahrung aus diesem Jahr):
Grasfrösche bevorzugen ausgeprägte Flachwasserzonen oder ein schwimmendes  Pflanzenkissen (z.B. Sumpfvergissmeinnicht) zum Ablaichen. Und den Kaulquappen kommt es zu gute, wenn wenig Fressfeinde vorhanden sind ...
Libellenlarven bevorzugen senkrechte Strukturen (sprich aufrechte Halme von Sumpfpflanzen) als Ruheplatz zur Umwandlung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hi Markus,

Frösche haben bestimmte Parameter die ein Teich aufweisen sollte damit sie bleiben. Wasserfrösche (die grünen laurten Quaker) brauchen Gewässer die schon mal so 10-15qm haben damit sie sich einigermaßen sicher darin fühlen - auch muß da ein besiedeltes Gewässer in der Nähe sein, da diese Frösche sich nicht weit vom Wasser entfernen. Grasfrösche laichen auch in größeren Wasserlachen ab, sind danach aber schnell wieder weg. Molche benötigen nur wenig Platz, adulte sind aber ab Sommer auch wieder weg. Um welche dazu zu bewegen ihr Revier im Garten zu beziehen muß der schon etwas unaufgeräumt ausehen. Überwachsen/vermooste Totholzhaufen, Steinhaufen, Trockenmauern, Dachziegel, ein paar dichte Pflanzenbestände, Rasen die nicht regelmäßig abrasiert werden, Laubhaufen, Komposthaufen, ect. Viele dichte __ Bodendecker ect. werden gerne als Verstecke angenommen. Bei mir überwintern sehr viele unter den größeren Steinbrocken/Trockenmauern im Steingarten, die zum Teil 30-40cm unter die Erde reichen. Daneben muß natürlich auch genug Futter im Garten vorhanden sein (schön viel Ungeziefer wie __ Spinnen, Mücken, __ Asseln, und sonstigem Krabbelzeug). 
So was nützt dann nicht nur Molchen/Fröschen, sondern auch anderen Tieren - In meinem Waldbeet finden sich den Winter über immer viele Vögel ein, die, wenn  nicht gerade dicht Schnee liegt alles was dort an Ort und Stelle liegen bleibt und hingekippt wird (alle abgestorbenen zerschnippelten Staudenreste, das gesamte Herbstlaub des Gartens, Rindenreste von Brennholz, Astschnitt - eine sogenannte Flächenkompostierung - durchsuchen und sich mit Larven, Würmern und sonstigen darin lebenden Viechern vollstopfen

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo Markus

Es ist schon ein wenig Zeit vergangen seit Du Deine Frage gestellt hast, ich hoffe Du liest trotzdem noch meine Antwort.

Ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit auch mit diesem Thema. Ich habe bisher einen Fischteich und finde es ganz schrecklich, dass in jedem Jahr die Frösche und __ Kröten laichen und jeder Nachwuchs von den Fischen gefressen wird oder im Filter landet.
Bisher habe ich immer den Teil der Quappen, der sich in den Filter verirrt hatte (verbotener Weise????), in meinen Miniteichen verteilt. Dort sind sie auch immer zu kleinen Fröschen / Kröten herangewachsen. 

Ich möchte jedoch ein zusätzliches Biotop schaffen nur für Amphibien, ohne Fische. Dass trotzdem viele der Quappen den Gelbrandkäfern und Libellenlarven zum Opfer fallen sehe ich als natürlich an, ich freue mich auch über __ Libellen und __ Gelbrandkäfer die heranwachsen.

Zwei Quadratmeter Teich halte ich für zuwenig. Wichtig sind große Flachwasserzonen in denen sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt. Eine gute Bepflanzung als Ablagemöglichkeit für die Eier und Versteckmöglichkeit für die Quappen. Eine ausreichend große Tiefzone, damit im Teich überwinternde Grasfrösche überleben können. Ausreichend Buschwerk, Totholz- und Steinhaufen in der Nähe des Teiches.
Einen Springbrunnen halte ich für absolut überflüssig und jede Pumpe tötet Amphibiennachwuchs und Insektenlarven.

Würde mich freuen weiter von Deinem Projekt zu lesen.

LG Bebel


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo Markus,
ich möchte meine Vorredner nur dahingehend ergänzen,dass für den "Einzug" von Molchen/Fröschen nicht nur das eigene Grundstück entsprechende Voraussetzungen aufweisen sollte, sondern auch die Umgebung. Wenn das stimmt, dann laichen die Frösche selbst in einer Pfütze, die nach ein paar Wochen ausgetrocknet ist.... . Streunen aber viele Katzen durch Deinen Biotop, oder kannst Du nur wenige m² Rückzugsgebiet vorweisen, dann wirst Du wohl weniger glücklich.


----------



## StefanBO (29. März 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Streunen aber viele Katzen durch Deinen Biotop, oder kannst Du nur wenige m² Rückzugsgebiet vorweisen, dann wirst Du wohl weniger glücklich.


Das kann ich so pauschal keineswegs bestätigen.

Das mit den Katzen habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen. Wobei ich mir das eher in Kombination mit dem fehlenden Rückzugsgebiet vorstellen kann. Also bei (sehr) aufgeräumten Gärten. Mit oft gemähten Rasenflächen, geharkten Beeten, großen Terrassen. So richtig wild auf Frösche und __ Kröten sind die nicht - hier streunen etliche Katzen herum, die Nachbarskatze betrachtet unseren Garten als ihr Revier, sitzt sehr oft am Teich, trinkt auch bevorzugt daraus. Trotzdem gibt es hier immer mehr Grasfrösche (und Erdkröten). Und eigentlich sind es sogar auch nur wenige m² Rückzugsgebiet im kleinen Stadtrandgarten, da die meisten Nachbargärten wesentlich aufgeräumter sind Allerdings kommt hinter diesen Gärten dann ein Park


----------



## StefanBO (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Grasfrösche bevorzugen ausgeprägte Flachwasserzonen oder ein schwimmendes  Pflanzenkissen (z.B. Sumpfvergissmeinnicht) zum Ablaichen.


Ergänzung aus den Erfahrungen dieses Jahres:
Insgesamt drei Laichballen, davon zwei auf dem schwimmenden Sumpfvergissmeinnichtteppich (einer drei Tage später als die anderen beiden), ein Laichballen in einer sehr kleinen Flachwasserzone im Sumpfrand des 500-Liter-Teichbeckens.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Sind diiieee süüüüüüssss ... ich hab die Kaulquappen noch nie von so nah gesehen 

Danke Stefan ... Bild 3 ist der Hammer 

Mandy


----------



## Mack 13 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo
Danke leute aber ich mus sagen einige erfahrung in Teich und Aquaristik habe ich aber das biotop ist zwar __ wein garten zu 60% ok aber eben nicht 100% darum werde ich nur ein kleines anlegen und abwarten ob von alleine was kommt aber keine Zwangs umsiedlung machen


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*



Mack 13 schrieb:


> aber keine Zwangs umsiedlung machen



Das wäre auch verboten, da alle einheimischen Amphibien bei uns geschützt sind, und weder Laich, Kaulquappen noch adulte Tiere aus der Natur entnommen werden dürfen.


----------



## Mack 13 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Das ist richtig aber da sie an manschen strasenrender abgesammelt werden und in nahegelegende biotope ausgesetzt werden währe es für mich kein problem da ich mit der unteren naturschutzbehörde zusammen arbeite und eine genemigung habe durch mein tierheim für Fische


----------



## pema (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo Markus,
du hast eine Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörde bzgl. der Entnahme von Wildtieren aus der Natur? und deren Haltung in deinem Privatbereich

petra


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Die Frage ist berechtigt, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Soweit geht doch eine "__ Kröten-über-die-Straße-trag"-Genehmigung in der Regel wohl nicht.


----------



## ollifrog (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo,

bei mir haben seit langer Zeit mal wieder Grasfrösche gelaicht (3 Laichballen). Natürlich war die Freude groß und hoffte dass sie nicht allzu sehr von den Molchen und Goldfischen dezimiert werden. Mein 2.kleinerer Teich (Fischfrei) welchen ich eigentlich für solche Fälle angelegt habe wurde leider nicht genutzt, aber naja. So habe ich in dieser Flachwasserzone wo die Laichballen liegen, Steine ringsum gelegt, damit die Goldfische nicht an den Laich gelangen. So, nun zu meinem Problem: mit erschrecken musste ich nun feststellen, dass gut 90% des Laiches am Absterben ist! Dabei beginnt bei diesem das Embryo sich langsam weiß zu verfärben...gut 10 % des Laiches sieht bis jetzt noch ganz gut aus. Dies hab ich in der Natur auch schon öffters beobachtet, aber nur vereinzelt und nicht auf fast das gesamte Laichvorkommen...Die Gründe für das massive Absterben sehe ich darin: 
1. entweder wurde der Laich durch das Froschmännchen nicht oder unvollständig befruchtet
2. kurz nach dem Ablaichen gab es nochmals ein Kälteeinbruch (Nachts bis -5 Grad) über 3 Tage, man sagt 
    aber das Grasfroschlaich relativ unempfindlich gegenüber solcher Kälteeinbrüche ist 
3. mein Teichwasser ist gerade schwer von Schwebealgen befallen, leider habe ich keine Info's inwieweit ein
    solcher Befall Laich abtöten kann. Am Wochenende werde ich mal den ph-Wert messen, in der
    Vergangenheit kam es öfters vor, dass dieser zu niedrig war. Die anderen Werte waren immer ok

Also weiß jemand was für ein Grund am ehesten zutreffend ist, dass der Laich so massiv abstirbt? Zur Zeit ist ein Krötenpärchen zu Gast und ich will nicht, dass deren Laich das gleiche Schicksal ereilt...:beten

LG Olli


----------



## StefanBO (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo Olli,

eine Expertise zu dem Thema kann ich leider nicht geben, aber einige hoffentlich nicht völlig verkehrte Anmerkungen.

1. Von solchen  "Problemen" bei der Befruchtung habe ich noch nichts gehört oder gelesen. Haben sich die Eier denn wirklich gar nicht weiter entwickelt, und sind noch völlig rund? Weiter oben im Thread habe ich ja ein Fotos von Laichballen, wo schon eine Entwicklung erkennbar ist. Beschreibe mal die genaue zeitliche Abfolge und Abstände der Ereignisse/Veränderungen.

2. Grasfrösche sind Frühlaicher, Frosteinbrüche sind da wirklich ein Risiko, aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Bei leichtem Frost sterben aber (laut Literatur) nur die oberen Eier ab; die andererseits den Vorteil haben, mehr Sonnenwärme abzubekommen, und sich schneller zu entwickeln. Wenn sich dickere Eisschichten gebildet haben sollten, könnten die Verluste auch entsprechend höher sein.

3. Algen sind nun wirklich absolut kein Problem für Tiere, ganz im Gegenteil. Das ist eine wesentliche Nahrungsgrundlage. Die Laichgallerte (nennt man das so?) war bei mir auch ein guter Algennährboden (siehe Fotos oben), und somit ein nützlicher Leckerbissen für die frisch geschlüpften Kaulquappen. Und trübes Wasser bietet ggf. auch etwas Sichtschutz. Nur, wenn der übermäßige Algenwuchs die Folge von Düngemitteleinsatz sein sollte, könnte da (Dünger) ein Problem entstehen. Das Wasser in meinem "Grasfroschteich" ist auch noch nicht klar,  noch deutlich trüber als in den anderen Becken, aber den Kaulquappen geht es sehr gut.

Der häufigste Grund des Absterbens ist Pilzbefall. Der kann immer vorkommen, wird aber wohl durch "ungünstige" PH-Werte begünstigt. Und durch zu wenig Sonne/zu starke Beschattung ¿ (Ironie). Frost kommt wie gesagt ebenfalls in Frage. Auch eine Bewegung/Verlagerung des Laiches (Unterseite nach oben) soll laut Literatur zum  Absterben führen (können), aber das kommt ja wohl nicht in Frage.

Beschreibe doch mal deine Teiche, und wo die GF abgelaicht haben. Welche Unterschiede gibt es hinsichtlich Größe, Bewuchs, Sonneneinstrahlung, Flachwasserzonen? Ich beobachte in dieser Hinsicht auch meine verschiedenen Bereiche (und "experimentiere"), die sich immer mehr erweitern 

Zum Thema Krötensammeln an Strassenrändern, die Amphibien werden dort nur auf die andere Strassenseite gebracht, von dort wandern sie dann alleine weiter. Transporte in benachbarte Biotope finden nicht statt. Das macht man nur bei Baumaßnahmen u.ä., wenn also ein Biotop zerstört wird. Und auch dann nur nach genauer Vorgabe, und nicht aus freier Natur in einen Privatteich.


----------



## Mack 13 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> du hast eine Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörde bzgl. der Entnahme von Wildtieren aus der Natur? und deren Haltung in deinem Privatbereich
> 
> petra



Hallo 
Nein ich habe keine Genehmigung  sie ohne Grund der Natur zu entnehmen aber ich darf 
Beispiel  wenn ein Teich dichtgemacht wird alles rausnehmen und zu Hause unterbringen bis ein entsprechender platz gefunden ist
Dasselbe ist auch bei Frosch Wanderungen bevor sie über die Straße laufen und platgefahren werden 
Kann ich sie mit nehmen oder umsetzen 
Das kommt durch meine Genehmigung  für  meine Fischauffangstattion
Ich nehme ja auch illegal eingeführte Fiche auf vom Zoll oder Meerwassertiere ohne Papiere 
Und bekomme die Papiere dann von der unternnaturschutzbehörde
LG
Markus


----------



## ollifrog (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*

Hallo Stefan,

wollte eigentl. paar Bilder hochladen...klappt leider nicht. Zu deinen Fragen...Den Pilzbefall hab ich vergessen mit aufzuführen, dies trifft denke ich auch zu. Aber was lößt diesen erst aus? Ich denke wenn alle Faktoren oder Parameter stimmen, ist der Froschlaich nicht so leicht gegen diesen anfällig. 
Der Laich wird vom Männchen außen befruchtet und ich habe irgendwo schon  mal gelesen, dass es vorkommen kann, dass ab und zu nicht der vollständige Laich die Spermien abbekommen. 

1 Laichballen liegt im Moorbereich, dieser ist jedoch nur wenig befallen. Ich werde versuchen dort den Wasserspiegel so hoch wie möglich zu halten, damit wenigstens diese Quappen gute Chancen haben. Dort sind die Quappen schon in Bewegung.
2 Laichballen sind im großen Teich und sehr stark befallen. Die wenigen nichtbefallenen Quappen bewegen sich schon leicht. Es scheint aber wirklich größtenteils die oberste Schicht des Laiches befallen zu sein. Als die kleine Frostperiode kam, war dieser Laich noch in Ordnung...
Durch die kühle Witterung kann es natürlich auch sein, dass dadurch die Entwicklung des Embryo zu langsam von statten ging und somit der Pilzbefall genug Zeit hatte den gesamten Laich zu befallen. Normalerweiße bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen dürfte ja nach der Eiablage und dem Verlassen der __ Quappe aus dem Gallert nicht viel länger als eine Woche vergehen...Bei uns dauert es ja schon fast 3 Wochen...
Die befallenen Eier haben noch ihre runde Form und sind teilweiße schon durchgängig weiß (Embryo)
Naja, die wenigen noch Überlebenden werden wohl bei den vielen Fressfeinden, auch keine hohe Lebenserwartung besitzen.
Zur Freude hab ich aber festgestellt, dass das Erdkrötenpaar schon ihre Schnüre gezogen haben. Diese sind ja dieses Jahr mächtig spät dran (letztes Jahr fast 1Mon. früher) und dürften dadurch wenigstens keine Frostprobleme bekommen.

LG Olli


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Biotop für  Frösche  Molche und sonstiges*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Das wäre auch verboten, da alle einheimischen Amphibien bei uns geschützt sind, und weder Laich, Kaulquappen noch adulte Tiere aus der Natur entnommen werden dürfen.



Hi,

kleine Ergänzung zu Christines Angaben.

Das gilt übrigens auch für Entnahme aus privaten Gartenteichen. 
Deswegen kommen Nachbarn auch net vor Gericht durch wenn sie per Klage verlangen wollen das die quackenden Frösche aus seinem Teich zu entfernen sind

MfG Frank


----------

